# Bought 1k rds of 155gr .40s&w Win Ranger. Ammo can issue!



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

What this comes down to is 1000rds of these things will go away fast and I WILL NOT blow the rest of them target shooting.

I want to store the remainder of them in ammo cans that I will buy online.

*My options are:* 
*1.*Stack the 50rd boxes inside the .50cal ammo cans tetris style to keep order and protect individual boxes.

*2.*Empty all rounds from boxes into cans for a more efficient fill, the bullets will be fine and I won't miss the neato Sheriff/Ranger star boxes.

And a side question, 180 or 165 or 155 grain for target? I have shot them all and can't tell the difference so I think I'm going to go with 165 magtech since they're cheap right now.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I roll my own and I store in ammo cans. One can holds about 700rds of .45ACP. I just put them in loose till I need them. I got 100rd plastic boxes I put them in when I go to the range.


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I roll my own and I store in ammo cans. One can holds about 700rds of .45ACP. I just put them in loose till I need them. I got 100rd plastic boxes I put them in when I go to the range.


That sounds reasonable, any issues with dented slugs or casings? Does that even happen?


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't recall which forum or magazine I saw it on/in that displayed an example but there is some danger of tumble pack ammo going off when you don't expect it. It requires a bit of rough handling but lets say you trip over your friendly dog and drop the ammo can. I have tripped over friendly dogs when carrying stuff so it can happen.

I pitch the paper boxes and use 100 count plastic containers made for the caliber in question. Most of what I shoot is rolled at home also.

:smt1099


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

toopercentmlk said:


> That sounds reasonable, any issues with dented slugs or casings? Does that even happen?


No problems at all. Now I put them in by hand and don't dump them in. About every 200 I put a dry pack. Sometimes we use a can in a week and the ones on the bottom look and shoot just as good as the ones on top. I only have three Army ammo cans and they are marked 200 cartridges 7.62MM M13 cartons. I would say they rotate out at no more than every 3mons. They hold about 700rds of .45ACP.:smt033


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

I voted tetris style because I'm somewhat of a neat freak and I like things (including ammo) to be organized.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

I don't know if any of this applies to you, but I would leave them in the boxes. That way I could grap however many boxes I need for my range trip and throw them in my bag, not having to lug the whole ammo can. Also, I can glance in the storage container and easily see how many rounds I have left.


----------



## txramfan (Jan 2, 2008)

I picked up 2500 rounds of 9mm yesterday from an acquantence for $330.:smt082

I'm leaving them in there original packaging as I can fit it that way inside my safe.


----------



## Kyle1337 (Mar 22, 2008)

I keep the boxes, because I 100% agree with Wyatt, I do the same thing, I'm never going to go through 5,000 rnds of .40, but maybe about 200 rounds per trip, so I leave them in there to grab and to count how many I have left...easily. KISS


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

i leave them in to original box or tranfer them into 100 rd ammo boxes... i keep all my ammo together in a 14 x 8 x12 box that latches and i can carry that around.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

TOF said:


> I don't recall which forum or magazine I saw it on/in that displayed an example but there is some danger of tumble pack ammo going off when you don't expect it. It requires a bit of rough handling but lets say you trip over your friendly dog and drop the ammo can. I have tripped over friendly dogs when carrying stuff so it can happen.
> 
> I pitch the paper boxes and use 100 count plastic containers made for the caliber in question. Most of what I shoot is rolled at home also.
> 
> :smt1099


Keep 'em in the boxes and haul them around in the ammo can. Best of both worlds. TOF, you reminded me of the other day when I was vacuuming the loading shack and accidently sucked up two loaded .45 ACPs! I puckered for a minute or two but everything seemed to work out OK......I'm still here and the .45s are back in the box. :smt023


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Bought loads I leave in whatever it comes in. My reloads I put in boxes I got from Dillon.

Ammo cans are dirt cheap. Save the shipping and check out any flea market or gun show. I've got a bunch and I have never paid over 5 bucks.:smt1099


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

You guys may already know not to do this but me and my pappy didn't at the time. It has a little bit of relevance to the original topic, but i gotta share this story.

Me and my dad went to a gun store (don"t remember the name or where it was cuz we never went back) and they had a big 55 gallon drum full up with 200 round plastic bags of .223. he was giving them away at a steal for 40 or so bucks a bag. We grabbed two. we loaded up and went to a range to do a bit of shooting :smt066. It was an indoor range with a max distance of 35 yards and we had a target all the way back. Daddy-oh graciously let me have a go first. I sat down (we were sighting in a new scope on his AR15) and fired off the first shot. No hole appeared on the target. I figured it had gone right through the black bullseye. Cool, i thought, no sighting needs to be done on this scope. I finished the last nine rounds and and thought i'd just shot the world's best group at something like 1/1000 MOA. We retrieved our target. Not a single hole in it. we stood there scratchin our heads and had no idea what happened. My dad went as far as asking me if i needed an eye exam. he sat down and squeezed off ten rounds. same thing. not a round hit the target. we brought the target closer, about 10 yards, and shot. the bullets made a group about a foot wide and, here's the kicker, all of them were keyholing. tumbling. not catching the dadgum rifling. WTF we thought. To this day we don't know what was happening

To date it is the worst ammo we have EVER found or want to find.
one other thing, the guys next to us also shooting 35 yards were trying to figure out why at the edge of their target there were 2 bullet holes that looked like they tumbled :anim_lol: :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------

